

Turn.js 4th Release is out and amazing - lsdafjklsd
http://turnjs.com/

======
ynniv
I am amazed! But probably not in the way the author intended.

The web is not paper, stop screwing it up. We fall on skeuomorphism because
design takes time to coalesce on new forms, but good design will emerge.
Skeuomorph designs age quickly, as Apple's annual interface overhauls show.
Good digital design is starting to emerge[1][2]! Don't give in!

[ 1 | <http://www.readability.com/learn-more> ] [ 2 |
<http://demo.jimbarraud.com/manifest> ]

~~~
harrylove
Shows how much the book-as-technology is a given in our society. I'd bet two
dollars that the first books had pictures of stone tablets with engravings on
them.

------
oliwarner
Why on earth are people trying to hang onto the paper style?

I get that publishers don't want to rehash all their print media just for
digital downloads, but why do we have to shoe-horn that into some crappy,
unneccessary page transition process?

~~~
lsdafjklsd
What excites me, is that I used to have to do a lot of these types of projects
using a flash based solution that you just banged your head against. This is
all javascript, so the sky is the limit for customization. And he did a great
job with the api, there are a ton of events to hook into, and it goes down to
IE7.

I don't disagree with your point about usability, but clients eat it up for
some reason and this solution is very elegant and developer friendly.

------
AlexFromBelgium
Took ages before I figured out how to flip pages O.o

~~~
calvin
Agreed. It looks nice, but it has poor usability. I tried common things like
clicking the edge of the page, scrolling on my trackpad, and using keyboard
arrows, but none of them worked to scroll it.

Having to find and move a scrollbar to move the pages was not immediately
intuitive.

~~~
bhassel
Clicking the top corner of the page works for me, as well arrow keys (on
Firefox + Linux). It did take me a bit too long to figure out though...

------
ewest
If your target market includes people that prefer physical books, make page
turning much easier - or more obvious.

You also don't present any good use cases - why would I want to spend $99 on
this? What does it do for me that a plain website cannot?

Consider presenting the benefits of your idea using your idea, like you did
with the API docs, to demonstrate a practical use case.

Apart from those things - great idea!

------
fourmii
Definitely looks nice, but it wasn't all that easy to use with a mouse. I take
it you can only flip pages from touching the corner of the page, if anything
this makes it less useable on a browser. And do we really need pretend paper
on our browsers and devices?

------
ireadzalot
I looked at the samples in your github project. All the samples there have
jpegs as pages. Do you have something similar to the demo on the live site
(html instead of image files)? Nice work.

~~~
ckluis
Click on the steve jobs bio - its html5. You can click on the menu and
highlight text.

------
moe
Documentation available only in... PDF format?

Are you kidding me?

------
tastive
Something funky happens with the font weight as I turn pages in Chrome. I'm
unsure why I would want this service - perhaps I am not part of the target
demo.

~~~
jscheel
Chrome has some weirdness with it's text-aliasing when enabling 3d transforms.
Sometimes it's fixed in the dev channel, sometimes not. I haven't really been
able to find a pattern.

------
franze
one question: when do i have to order a license, when can i just use the
version i forked via github?

~~~
ewest
Maybe when you want the features in '4th release'

<http://turnjs.com/get>

------
vamsee
Uh, where is zoom function?

------
CubicleNinjas
Websites samples not working on Chrome 19. Had to reload 4 - 5 times. When
they worked, it was a slideshow on my (relatively) new computer. Yipes-
stripes.

